# LumberJocks Interviews



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*HillbillyShooter*

"When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter

1. *What is your inspiration story? Who did you watch, what was their hobby, and how did you get involved?*

Although I lived in town growing up, I spent my summers and a lot of other time on the family farm. My father was always fixing things around the farm, so I grew up learning to use all types of tools as far back as I can remember. Carpentry and mechanics were things I grew up thinking everyone just did naturally. One of the things I remember most was the way my dad would stand back and quietly figure out how to solve a problem or challenge when something went wrong with a carpentry project-usually some aspect of fixing a building, loafing shed, gate or cattle pen. Dad had been the mechanic (aerial engineer and top turret gunner) on a B-17 bomber crew flying out of England during WWII, and I'll never forget the time he taught me to hot wire 220 volt when I was in junior high school. Also, my mother was an artist who had taught art in the school system and had been draftsperson at Wedgwood during WWII. I learned to sketch and design from her, as well as the fundament!
als of art.

2. *Power or hand tools? Why?*

Power tools are definitely my favorite for a variety of reasons, although I started out with hand tools. I had to learn how to properly use hand tools for many years before I was allowed to graduate to using power tools. Back in the 50s, the only power tools for carpentry that my dad had were a 7-1/2" worm drive Skill saw that weighed a ton, a Black & Decker hole gun, a D-handle ½" drill, and a 7" bend grinder. I grew up viewing tools as equipment you had and used to make repairs and since time is money, the quicker you fixed something, the better it was. Although it was never verbalized, the philosophy I learned was that every job had a preferred tool and you used the right tool for each job. Now, with the health challenges of age, I doubt that I could do the projects I currently enjoy without power tools. Besides, I'm a bit of a "tool-oholic," and always have been. My favorite quote on collecting tools comes from fellow LJ richgreer who posted:

"I don't do woodworking to make money. I do it because I enjoy it. I enjoy the process as much, if not more, than the completed project. This is a very enjoyable hobby for me. . . I cannot cost justify a (certain brand of tools) - but I don't have to. Can a hunter or fisherman cost justify that expensive gun or boat? Can a golfer justify his/her very expensive clubs? With respect to these hobbies, no one would think about cost justifying their purchases. I feel the same way about my tools."

3. *What advice would you give to someone just getting started in woodworking?*

The idea situation would be for a "newbie" to apprentice with an experienced craftsman, even if it is just helping that person on weekends or evenings as needed. Next would be to take a hands-on class with someone who knows what they're doing, even if it is on the local level, although there are numerous seminars by outstanding craftsman available if one has the time and money. After that the Internet opens up a whole realm of options for research and exploring interests, as well as the old standards of magazines and books. And, finally but certainly not last or least, there is the LumberJock community where a myriad of topics are displayed, explored, written about and members are always available and willing to share their knowledge.

4. *If you could build one thing, what would it be? What is your dream woodworking project?*

This is a moving goal post. For years I wanted to build a Wooten Desk, only redesign it in an Arts and Crafts style. This desk would be my ultimate fly tying desk. Also, I've always wanted to build an ultimate reloading bench for shotgun, progressive pistol and single stage presses. Since joining LumberJocks and seeing the Green and Green pieces made by Darrell Peart, and reading both his and Robert "Bob" Lang's books, I've developed a real desire to build some furniture in the Green and Green style. Last winter I designed a bookcase based on the Blacker House Bookcase housed at the Nelson Art Gallery in Kansas City. Nelson was kind enough to email photographs of the bookcase that I've never seen published, and which showed great details. I'd also like to build a king size bed in the Gamble house style as posted in one of Darrell's projects (http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37816 ). Maybe I can start the Green and Green pieces as soon as I finish my current project that I'm doing just so I can play with my recently acquired Magic Molder head and cutters. I still work full time and the only shop time I have is on the weekends, so my bucket list just gets longer the longer I'm on LumberJocks.

5. *What would you like to share with our fellow LumberJocks, that you haven't shared on your project page or introduction blog?*

The answer to this is the origin of my nickname "Hillbilly Shooter." As I already mentioned, I grew up on a farm using all types of tools. A firearm is just another tool you needed to have and know how to use on a farm. It was needed for everything from varmint control to harvesting game for the dinner table. I got my first woodworking tools when I was six years old and I first learned to shoot a .22 when I was six-albeit the supervision and limitations with the .22 was far more restrictive than my use of tools. When I joined LumberJocks I tried to get the name of just "Hillbilly" but it wasn't available. At that time I was serving the second year as President of my local, 150-member gun club, so I just tried "Hillbilly Shooter." That name was available. Subsequent cardiac problems make it difficult to shoot 300 rounds of 12 gauge Trap in a day and my activities have regrouped to spending more time in my woodworking shop and fly-fishing. And, yes, I !
can proudly claim a true hillbilly heritage since my family came into the backwoods and hills of Taney County, Missouri back in the 1840s from the backwoods and hills of the Cumberland Gap region.

6. *What inspires you regarding woodworking? What keeps you interested in woodworking as a hobby?*

My inspiration is in the creative aspects of woodworking and the unlimited nature of projects that one can make out of wood. I have always found wood to be one of the best mediums for developing and constructing things I can dream up in my mind. After the practical application of wood working skills incidental to home ownership, I enjoy designing projects. Although many of my project designs never get off the drawing board (SketchUp file now), it's still fun to dream in a medium you know you can use to bring such a dream to fruition.

7. *What are the greatest challenges that you have met in your woodworking journey? And, how did you deal with such challenges?*

Learning woodworking techniques, joinery and wood properties that go beyond the basics of carpentry I learned on the farm. On the farm it was how to get the job done so it would last and not have to be redone. Fine woodworking requires a far more detailed knowledge. My solution was to read as many books and magazines as I could get my hands on. Of course, a lot of this was well before the days of instant access to knowledge via the World Wide Web.

Another great challenge is finding enough time to devote to projects. However, since I haven't figured out how to add more hours to the day, I'll do the best with what I have been given and be grateful for that.

8. *What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking? * (personal or tangible)

As I stated on my profile, my great joy in woodworking is actually seeing a tangible result from my work. It goes farther than that in that I get great satisfaction out of coming up with an idea, designing the idea, working through the construction challenges and details for the idea, and then the satisfaction of the actual, physical realization of that idea.

9. *What is your favorite creation you've made in your woodworking?*

Every project is my favorite creation while I'm working on it, and until I start the next one. However, there are a few projects that have remained at the top. These projects that remain as enduring favorites include the Adirondack chairs and bench set I made 20-years ago, my shop cabinets and shop accessories, a mahogany deft rack and the heart shaped band saw box I made for my wife the Christmas before last.

10. *How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

Several years ago I determined I needed a good sanding block in my shop. None were commercially available that met my requirements and I couldn't find any design so I started researching the subject on the Internet. That search turned up LJ Karson's sanding blocks ( http://lumberjocks.com/projects/15783 ). I made four of his sanding blocks and they fit my needs perfectly. At that point I started checking in on the LumberJock web site periodically and finally joined a couple of years ago. To sum up what keeps my coming back, the best description would be: exchange of knowledge, camaraderie, inspiration, motivation and it's just plain fun. I once described this web site as better than the best woodworking magazines because I can visit it several times a day instead of just once a month or so.

Thanks for the honor of considering me for an LJ interview.










John Compton
Springfield, MO


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Excellent interview. Always nice to know more about our fellow members.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Very good interview most interesting.


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


What a great read!!!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


That was a great LJ interview and I'm so glad that I have learned more about you, John.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## robbinscabin (Nov 6, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Love your answer to #8 ~ I think we all feel that way!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Great interview!


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Nice interview. We share similar backgrounds.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


thanks for the interview.enjoyed it.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Gr8 interview Crickett, and John. Very happy to know more about you sir. Your Dad sounds like an amazing guy like yourself. I thank him for his service. Carry on. Look forward to more interviews, Crickett. Good stuff.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Great interview and an interesting history.


----------



## TZH (Oct 20, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Yep - what everyone else said. Thanks for sharing.

TZH


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


If y'all have ideas of more people we should interview, please send me a message.


----------



## EB331 (May 6, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Excellent read. Thanks!


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


I love reading the interviews - different backgrounds, different means to get there, but we're all on the same journey.

Thanks for the good read.


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Excellent interview. Everyone has a different story and journey of how they get there.

Thanks.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Great interview with a interesting LJ. It's always good to learn more about someone. John I hope you keep on building and enjoying life. Now lets catch some bigger fish. HA ha.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Good interview


----------



## hoss12992 (Mar 20, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Awesome interview buddy. When you build your fly tying desk, could you please take ALOT of extra pics of it and send me. That is at the top of my to do list after we finish the new house. The Cumberland Gap is just up from us, not far at all. If you ever make it to East TN, would love for you to stop by. We can play in the shop and do a bit of fly fishing in Lake Roush, which is about 40' from the new shop! Great job buddy


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. I'm truly humbled by all of your kind responses. The LJ interviews give all of us a chance to know one another, thanks to Cricket's journalism skills. I look forward to getting to know many more of you in future interviews, 
Keep making sawdust and keep posting,
Hillbilly


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


Ha! I have absolutely no journalism skills. Hillbilly did all the work for me here. I am so glad he shared his story with us because I truly enjoyed it.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *HillbillyShooter*
> 
> "When I asked a few members for recommendations about who we should interview next, Hillbilly Shooter's name kept coming up. I am so pleased that it did, because I am fascinated by his story. I think you are going to be as well!" http://lumberjocks.com/HillbillyShooter
> 
> ...


I appreciate your Dad's service. I have a friend whose health is now failing that was the pilot of B-17 Dragon Lady for 30 some missions out of England. He had some stories to tell, and was only 19 when he piloted that B-17. Thanks to him, your Dad and a host of other brave men we speak English instead of German or Japanese.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*The Box Whisperer*

I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.

Here is his story….

*What is your inspiration story? Who did you watch, what was their hobby, and how did you get involved?*

My story started off very simply, although it was not pretty. Back in the day, I had a "contractor". He was good, and most importantly he was honest. He had done a couple of bathrooms for me, and some tiling. I asked him for a price on a back deck. Later on that day, I happened to mention this to someone I knew. He gave me a stern look and used some very creative language to say, that if I were to hire someone to build me a deck I was an idiot. "Go buy a drill and a saw and built it yourself" he says. Ok, so I do. I did some research, designed it above code, bought the lumber and tools and built the deck. When I was done, I invited my contractor (not my friend LOL) over to have a beer on my new deck. He took a good look at my deck and offered me a job. I worked with him full time for 4 years (while also working full time in a nursing job). He built houses, and I learned a lot. While it takes a lot more then wood to put most houses up, it was the wood I fell in love with. Even 2×4s and ¾ ply were the "fun stuff" for me. I learned a lot from him, and he certainly taught me the basic fundamentals that lead me to where I am today.

*Power or hand tools? Why? *

I'm going to borrow The Wood Whisperers line and say I'm a hybrid. For me it's more about safety and efficiency then about being hardcore one way or the other. Don't get me wrong, the things some folks can make out of 100% hand tools are too beautiful for words. On the other end of the spectrum, when you see what can be done on a router table with a little creativity, that can be mind-blowing too. For me I have to look at things practically. At one point this was a hobby for me, but that is no longer the case. This is a full time gig and living for me. If at the end of the day I can produce the same results in less time with a power tool, I will generally go that route. Notice I said "I". I will never claim to use my power tools to replicate the results of the old time masters. I simply do the best I can and try to learn each day and improve with each project. Sometimes however, when I need to make say one quick cut, the hand tool IS faster. By the time I set up the saw, the fence and or jig, the dust collector, grab my eye/ear/lung protectors, I could have just grabbed the glasses and cut it by hand faster. So I use both, although I'd say I lean towards tower tools.

*What advice would you give to someone just getting started in woodworking? *

Go buy 3 or 4 sets of safety glasses. Never do anything without them. If your gut is telling you something is not safe, don't do it. The only woodworking website you need is lumberjocks.

*If you could build one thing, what would it be? What is your dream woodworking project? *

I am a bit of a dreamer. When it comes to woodworking, I am a lot of a dreamer. I can sit and daydream projects all day. While I may look like I'm staring off into space, I'm mentally building something. Where everyone else can only see my living room, I can see pieces of wood going together to make something. I guess I'm trying to say that I'm lucky in that many of my projects are dream projects. I've dreamed of beautiful boxes, and brought those dreams to reality. I dreamed of one day making a live edge slab coffee table for my home, and now it is sitting in front of me. I posted it on LJs if anyone would like to see. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/101565

I have a few dream projects on the go right now. It really does make me feel lucky. My current ultimate dream project right now is called an Earth Ship. It is basically an off the grid home. Check it out here, http://thespiritscience.net/2014/06/21/10-reasons-why-earthships-are-fing-awesome/ I hope one day to be able to build one although it may have to remain a dream. My more "grounded in reality" dream projects on the go include a walnut slab countertop with a mixed hardwood leg, and a built in entryway bench with a really nice spalted beech slab I have.

*How did you come up with your nickname? *

Well, when I say I'm the box whisperer, I mean it literally (or so I think). Call me crazy, but I swear wood talks to me. I can often (but not always) look at a piece of wood, and it will tell me what it wants to be. I am learning to see other things in wood but what it mainly shows me is boxes. I can see some rough oak here, maybe a piece of walnut on the floor, and some scrap pine and it will start. The oak will say, "Wow, you know man, the way I'm all quarter sawn, and have that nice grain, I'd sure make a nice box top" and it goes from there. I certainly have tried other and new things, and been inspired by the work of others, but at the end of the day the boxes are what talk to me. I reclaim most of my wood so sometimes it's hard to see through the grime and dirt, but the wood still talks to me. I hope I'm not crazy.

*What inspires you regarding woodworking? *

What inspires me, is being able to take something discarded, unwanted and undesirable and turn it into something beautiful. Wood is one of the prettiest things in the world, with seemingly as much variety as wildflowers. Some wood is pretty as soon as you see it, and sometimes we have to find the beauty inside. I enjoy working with any wood, but the ones that make me smile like I'm a kid again are the hidden gems. What may not even look like wood can be something amazing when you give it some love.

*What are the greatest challenges that you have met in your woodworking journey? And, how did you deal with such challenges? *

My greatest woodworking challenge is also my greatest life challenge. Through a 15 year nursing career, I have suffered several bad back injuries. I have had 6 herniated disks. The last surgeon I saw, after telling me he couldn't help me, also told me he was surprised I wasn't in a wheelchair, and if I were to herniate another disk I likely would be. The last time it happened, I could not move at all for days, I could not walk for weeks and it took 6 months before I could stand up straight. Long story short I don't do nursing anymore. Legally I am considered disabled. I've always been a fighter, and I've come a long way. I am still in pain every day, but I am able to do some things. I am very lucky I can still do some woodworking, but my days of building houses are probably over. Lucky for me boxes are very small, and even in terms of furniture I try not to get into anything too big. Basically if I can't easily handle it alone then I tend to avoid it. I also have my shop set up ergonomically, so as to avoid injury and be able to work for longer without raising my pain levels. Also, tools have come a long way in terms of ergonomics and weight. When I started I used a big heavy dewalt 18v impact driver, but I now turn to my lighter 12v tools. Often a hand tool will be even lighter, but the action of using it may not be a smart one for me. I will never be a hand plane master.

*What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

Two things come to mind. First of all, the great friendships I've formed on Lumberjocks. You guys are like a second family to me, and those who I'm talking about know who they are. I would never have learned the things I have, or even pushed myself to try some of the things I've done if not for my brothers and sisters on Lumberjocks. Also, some of what I like to call the "heavyweight champions" on LJs are just amazing. The amount of free, incredible advice, dished out on the daily, is just awesome. We all know who's the guy to personally greet every new member and who the go-to table saw advice guy is. Need the craziest jig/saw upgrades ever? Yeah we've got a guy for that too. There are over 50k ACTIVE members. How's that for a family? That leads me to my second thing/point, which has on many occasions come after following the advice of a Lumberjock, is the "light bulb going on in my head" moments that every woodworker has experienced. Maybe it's the first time you put finish on a new type of wood, or when you realize a new way you could join that box. The "Aha!" moments make me giddy like I'm a kid again.

*What is your favorite creation you've made in your woodworking?*

I haven't posted this as a project on Lumberjocks, so Ill share it with you now. This is Piglets stool. Piglet is my rescued kitty. I love her like nothing else, she really is like a child to me. She's not as young as she used to be, and our bed is awfully high up. While she's ok now, I worried that as she got older, the jump up, and particularly the jump down and landing, might be a little rough for her. I made her this stool out of a 143 year old Fir slab, and reclaimed Douglas Fir taken from 60 year old interior doors. Now little Pig doesn't have to jump all the way up.










*How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back? *

I found Lumberjocks, because one day long ago, it dawned on me that I could fit a router table in the extension wing of my table saw. I ran the idea by a few folks I considered handy, and they basically said it was over their heads. I did a google search and found several folks had done it on here, and some even with the same saw! From there I lurked for maybe a month and joined up. What keeps me coming back are the amazing friendships I've formed with the great people on here. I can't even imagine not being a member at this point.

Thanks for taking the time to read my story!

The Box Whisperer
https://www.facebook.com/TheBoxWhisperer


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Hi! Great to get to know you!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Thanks same to you!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Very cool story. Everyone here should be family. It certainly is my favorite place.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Great story. Many thanks to cricket, and to you.
Hope to see you in Martyville next June.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Nice story, Box! I admire your courage to work through the pain and be the warrior you are!


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! Don funny you mentioned warrior, martial arts was another love I had to let go of.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Great story.

Sorry about your health issues, hope things stay bearable… In our family we know and understand what a burden pain can be and how much it can change your life.

Keep up the good work and don't forget…

Be Careful!

Herb


----------



## TheBoxWhisperer (Sep 24, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Herb, between reading in here and YouTube I've really become pretty particular about safety.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Outstanding interview! Thanks Cricket for getting this interview and a special thanks to you, Box Whisperer, for sharing your wood working journey. As everyone has noted, it's great getting to know members of this LJ community.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Great interview. Living/working with pain is no fun but staying busy does seem to help (at least takes your mind off the hurt).
Always enjoy your input on the Stumpy thread.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Great interview and interviewee!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


I can only echo what all the others have already said….

An inspiring story….
I admire those that choose to serve their fellow man, in their professional life….
Medical field….
First responders….
Military….
You are in good company….& GREAT company, here on LJs!!!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Great interview which mirrors my own thoughts about LJ and the friends I've made here. I also have a lot of pain and working in the shop is the only place where I seem to forget it for awhile. I'm sure there are large numbers of members out there who have it the same way and can easily relate to your story. Keep up the good work BW.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Great to hear your story Joe, except of course the painful parts, but glad to hear you're standing up to the adversity…

Interesting how you got your start and nice there are folks out there to point you in that direction….

Cricket, thanks for keeping the interviews going, there's lots to learn….


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Gr8 interview! Always a pleasure to learn more about the fine, and very talented folks on here.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


That was a great interview and very interesting. I love these interviews because they are a great way to educate all of us about each other. Keep then coming.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *The Box Whisperer*
> 
> I am so pleased that y'all talked to me about the importance of the interviews to the community because I am loving getting to know our members. I think you will enjoy getting to know The Box Whisperer.
> 
> ...


Keep the faith. Watch the back & Rock on and have fun Box Man! Good to hear your story.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*Dave Bardin*

The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.

I want to share it with all of you now.






*What is your inspiration story?

Who did you watch, what was their hobby, and how did you get involved?*

As a young boy I worked with my father and grandfather learning any and everything they would show me. My dad was brilliant with his hands and could fix almost anything. My grandfather used only hand tools and would get materials from his land. Everything including the house my Aunt lives in now was cut and milled on the ground it was grown on. As I grew I started working with a restoration company restoring old homes.

Some of the homes we worked on, we would live in for months in while rebuilding and replacing the architecture that was in the original home. This allowed me to save money and go to college. After leaving college and working in a different carrier I have found myself wanting to get back to the old methods of woodworking. Now I have the time to do it for fun and not money.

*Power or hand tools? Why?*

Hand tools.

This is an argument that can run very deep. It is the same as asking do you cut tails or pins first. Please keep in mind these are my beliefs. I do own power tools I just don't use them much. I do not have any problems with those who use power tools. They are great and fun to. Here is my reasoning.

First, the toolset is so much smaller. You do not need as many tools to produce the same project.

Second, simply its cheaper. A piece of quarter round takes a saw and two hand planes. If you do it with power, you will need a table saw, joiner, router table and a sander.

Third, I get to know the wood. I learn the woods grain structure. The way it is split, cut and prepared makes it stronger.

Fourth, it is faster. If I need to make 2 drawer fronts I can have them cut and planed before most have their table saw and router table are set correctly.

With that said hand tools are easier and faster for one project. Production work is for power, to me hand tools are for the soul. Look at the centuries of fine furniture that have been made by hand tools and sit in museums and homes today. Not one electron was killed.










*What advice would you give to someone just getting started in woodworking?*

Find your path. Read, research and investigate all methods. There are many ways to reach the same goal. Which one fits you? Ask questions. You will find the average woodworker is happy to help and share with you. The communities local and online are every where and most of it only costs your time.

*If you could build one thing, what would it be? What is your dream woodworking project?*

A chest of drawers done in a traditional Japanese method. I would want to use their materials and joinery methods with only hand tools. I would love to learn to do blind mitered box joints, just to name one. This would be only with a few years of instruction from a master. There is a reason there temples have stood for over a thousand years. Japan has a lot of earthquakes to test this.

*How did you come up with your nickname?*

Do you remember Super Dave Osborne the stunt man? As most of his endeavours would not come out the way he planned. And I loved the humor he portrayed. That is the way a lot of things work out for me. Funny and messed up.

*What inspires you regarding woodworking?*

Learning the next step in the preparation of my project. There is always something new to learn. Half the fun to me is finding that technique that may not be written down anywhere. So much was passed by word of mouth from master to apprentice. A lot has been forgotten and only with looking at the tools and the furniture they made are we able to unwind these mysteries.The other half is reading and learning from people such as you. Also uncovering the beauty under the bark. I love to see what the grain looks like with a good finish on it. Then to see the faces of the people that take possession of the project.

*What are the greatest challenges that you have met in your woodworking journey?*

Doing the wood justice in my humble attempts at a project.I am my own worst critic. The project is never good enough. So after it is completed I don't want it to leave my possession because I know every flaw in it.
I am a novice and know so little.

*And, how did you deal with such challenges?*

The internet of course is a wealth of information. One of favorite ways is to post here on Lumberjocks and other websites my problem or question. The help you can find or get is great. Most will give you reference to their thoughts and ideas. I do believe there is more than one way to skin a cat. And with that in mind you will have a few ways to approach the issue. The other is to search locally for groups and people that know the trade. This is a bit harder to find but they are out there.

*What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

Making heirloom pieces that my grandchildren will pass down to their kids. I try not to use mechanical fasteners of any kind. Wood is a moving substance that will never stay where you put it.

*What is your favorite creation you've made in your woodworking?*

I did a set of Music Books that are little boxes that were carved to look like books. I had some of the materials obtained through two LJ's. That and the fact I made them for my wife make them very special.










*How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I had known of this site's existence for a few years before joining. I found the need to interact so became a member. I have since made dozens of true friends her. Some have past on and I reflect on their wisdom and knowledge. That which I would not have learned unless I met them here. To me a woodworkers heart is big, kind, giving and friendly by nature. They want others to pass on what they know.

So teach a child something today so they will have skill tomorrow.

Dave Bardin
http://lumberjocks.com/superdav721
http://chiselandforge.com/


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Excellent interview, and top-notch interviewee. Super is an incredible treasure here on LJs!


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview, Dave. It's good to get to read some of what makes you tick


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Don't let him fool you folks. 
Humble as he may be, he is the dovetail and hand tool guru.

I smiled myself while reading your interview Dave. 
It reminds me how much I enjoy when you and I get to visit. 
I have got to get the time and money to get down your way again soon.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Brought a big smile to my face too, Cricket.
Wonderful interview, Dave.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview. Always love knowing other jocks as people.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview, Cricket! He's an excellent woodworker and a good friend. The interview didn't even touch on his blacksmithing skills either.

Nice, Dave. VERY nice.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview. He is incredibly talented with hand tools. His love for them is infectious.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview, Dave. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


All you guys got me smiling! Thank you Thank you.
And a great big thanks to Cricket for this opportunity!
As I have grown I still come here for wonderful advice and most of all you wonderful people!
Yall keep doing what you do and this site will always be a home for us.
Thank each and every one of you.
And Randy to.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Yep - Dave's one of the good ones…..*Great choice for the interview Cricket!*

Good to hear more of your story Dave….you have a knack at getting to whole story behind things. Makes it a lot easier for the rest of us to ride on your coat tails…..

I can't wait to see what you try next…...keep it going my friend…...


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview-thanks to Cricket for helping us get to know our fellow LJs.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Dave, Dave, Dave….

No one is out there killing hapless little electrons.

We just get them excited and extract their energy as they run back and forth.

Kind of like everyone wishes they could do with 4 year olds :^p


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview, just don't believe that Dave is a novice like he claims. He is a very highly skilled woodworker and a hero as he has also rescued a lot of old tools from abusive homes, not to mention that he is a great video producer and blacksmith. A man of many talents who unselfishly shares his work with his fellow LJ members among others.


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


It's a board, it's a plane, it's Superdav! Thank for sharing your experiences, they're clear, helpful and a whole lot of fun. From blacksmithing to woodworking, it's all great and if there was an Oscar for woodworking, it would be all yours.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Cricket,
Thank you for continuing the LJ Interviews.
Without them, many would never had gotten the chance to know Dave, just a tad more!!!

Dave,
'Twas nice to learn just a bit more about you.

Dave's talents are many and varied….
However, his greatest asset is his humble and down to earth personality.
That and the friendship he brings to us all!!!

Carry on, Dave….


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Dave has been very generous with his advice and help to many of us here.

Dave I watched a documentary one night at 1am on blacksmithing because of you. It was great. Proud to call you my friend.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


I want to be Dave when I grow up!

Thanks for a great read!


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Very good Cricket & Dave

Nicely done…

Thank you.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Dave, Great interview but Cricket obviously is not aware of your skill with the hammer and forge. The video does demonstrate that you are no "one trick pony".


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


and don't forget the leather!! I expecting him to come up with a clay pot he made any day now.


----------



## boxcarmarty (Dec 9, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


*DAVE!!!*

I'm waiting in line for the book signing…..


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Thanks folks.
Well I did make a leather book the other day.
Now that was cool.
The ultimate project is wood, metal and leather all tied together.
Really folks thanks for all the kind words


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. Good stuff.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview Cricket and Dave! Did you video the leather book, Dave? Love watching and learning what can be done the old ways. Thanks for keeping them alive!


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


No Candy I didnt cause it was my first.There will be a video on one.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Another gr8 interview. SuperD is a good guy full of …......character… LOL It's always nice gettin to know folks round here a bit better. Thnx Cricket


----------



## AlaninlittleWash (Dec 3, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Nice interview. I take small exception to one point however when Dave says, "So much was passed by word of mouth from master to apprentice. A lot has been forgotten and only with looking at the tools and the furniture they made are we able to unwind these mysteries.The other half is reading and learning from people such as you."

I would agree, years ago a lot was handed down from master to apprentice and also agree that it sometimes requires a close look at the tools and the project to figure out how a particular piece was made, but a LOT has also been written down and not so much has truly been forgotten. It is just not being taught, learned or is being disregarded, often in a futile attempt achieve the same or better result, more quickly, with or without modern tools, and without devoting the time to learn, practice, and develop the necessary skills. The old texts by Andre' Roubo and others are still around.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Great interview. Love hearing from SuperDave!


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Dave Bardin*
> 
> The entire time I was reading this story, I was smiling from ear to ear.
> 
> ...


Another great interview, Cricket. Dave it's nice to get to know you better. Thanks

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*bigogre*

With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!










*What is your inspiration story? Who did you watch, what was their hobby, and how did you get involved?*

I owe my love of woodworking to my sixth grade shop teacher. I was the new kid at the school, and the first day of shop class he asked me to pick out a project to build from his monster sized file cabinets. I pulled out this plan for a beautiful cherry, oak, and walnut chess table-it was massive with dovetailed drawers underneath, dropped leaves…the works. The bill of lumber came to about $300, and there was no way my dad would give me that much cash so I had to pick something else. By this time I learned my shop teacher made electric guitars on the side, and I asked if I could make one. He said I could but that I would have to make every bit of it from raw materials-no pre-made fretboard, no neck blanks-just rough cut lumber. Not knowing any better, I agreed. This project taught me how to shape wood by feel, not by sight. The importance of sanding, and how to orient a board to bring out all of it potential beauty.

*Power or hand tools? Why?*

Anything to get what's in my head into reality. Sometimes its a file, rasp, or hand plane. Sometimes it's a table saw or chainsaw. Sometimes, if I'm lucky, it's a torch. Seriously, though-I don't get much time to do woodworking, and for me, I get more satisfaction from creating and designing than I do from the building process-getting something in my head to the final project is what makes me smile, so whatever I can use to get the outcome is what I use.

*What advice would you give to someone just starting out in woodworking?*

Find a woodworking club or at least someone willing to teach all that they know. there are a million ways to get hurt in the shop, and having someone tell you that something is dangerous is much better than getting the "you were doing what?" look from a nurse at the Emergency Room. Also, read everything that you can. I learned how to make boxes, cut circles on a table saw, and wood burn all from books.










*If you could build one thing, what would it be? What is your dream woodworking project?*

That stinking awesome horse that Jeffro Uitto made with driftwood. Also, anything of Sam Maloof's-mostly his rockers. My shop, for now, isn't really big enough to tackle a project like that, but I am really impressed how from top to bottom the chair flows like water-the shaping is the draw for me.

*What would you like to share with fellow Lumberjocks that you haven't shared on your project page or introduction blog?*

I do not like sitting still. Sanding and shaping wood is one of the few things I can do for long stretches of time that really keeps my attention. I am a bit hyperactive, and at 41 years old it hasn't gotten any better. The focus that I get mid-project is extremely relaxing, but it drives my wife nuts at times because it's all I think about.

*What inspires you regarding woodworking? What keeps you interested in woodworking as a hobby?*

Trees. Trying to guess what stresses cause some of the beautiful grain patterns from one to the next. It's kind of like a treasure hunt with boards-finding the beauty in a flaw is what I like best, and luckily for me, there are beautiful flaws everywhere, if they are treated right. Also curves. Everyone knows what a good curve looks like. Lathe work at its purest is a non stop studying of curves and trying to achieve perfection.

*What are the greatest challenges that you have met in your woodworking journey? And how did you deal with such challenges?*

Money has been the greatest challenge for me. This hobby of ours does not come cheap. The lumber, the tools, the time…they all come with a price.

In 2010 I finally got back into wood working after 20 years by buying a boat anchor of a lathe, and made the decision that I wasn't allowed to buy a new tool until I made enough from the tools I already had to pay for it. This forced me to get better at what I do, and to take the time to do things right. So far, it has worked out for me, and my little bitty shop has just about everything I need.

*What is the greatest reward you have received in woodworking?*

I belong to a woodworking club, and every now and then someone will bring their child into the shop. I get a kick out of teaching them how to use a lathe to make a pen, and when they get finished with it, I can tell that they are thoroughly impressed with themselves because they made it. That is the best reward I get passing knowledge on to someone new, and lighting a spark that they will hopefully carry with them into adulthood.

*What is your favorite creation you've made in your woodworking?*

Right now it's those melting pots. I am still getting ideas for new ones, and they are just fun going from chunks of lumber to finished product. My favorite project of all time would have to be my acoustic guitar I built in '92. I still have it. I can only play 4 cowboy chords on it, but I still like to get it out once and awhile and bang out a tune.

*How did you find Lumberjocks and what keeps you coming back?*

In 2010 when I started woodworking again, I forgot most all I had learned in school. So, every time I had a question about something I would search the internet for the answer. After doing this several times, I noticed that Lumberjocks, more than any other site, had the most answers than any other woodworking site I came across. 
I keep coming back because I enjoy the community of wood workers here, and after four years it is still the place I turn to first for answers to woodworking questions.










Bill Steffen
http://lumberjocks.com/bigogre


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


I really enjoy learning more about the people behind the projects. Now I know why I admire your work, because of the person behind it. Great interview.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


I started woodworking as a necessity. We did not have much money and almost no electric tools except a corded drill and a Skil saw. I made a slingshot out of tree crotches and old bike inner tubes. Once I made a bow and arrow and used some Mulberry branch for the bow and I shaped it with a draw knife that my dad had under the workbench. I was so proud of it and it worked well…until the wood dried out and I pulled it back and it cracked in two. I made a gun cabinet in grade school and did not know about a square. I made the sides by measuring from the other end at both edges and the original end was out of square and so was the whole cabinet, but I used it. Then I got into tool making after high school and learned to measure and machine very accurately to the ten thousandths and I really never wanted to work with wood- just steel. After I got into Quality Control and saw all the nice wood furniture that our North Carolina plant built. I learned about joints, fit up, types of wood and finishes and lot of different cabinet and desk designs and thought , I can do that.

I started out with a cheapo $99 table saw to finish my basement at the first house and then I got a Radial Arm saw for my deck project and I needed a router and hand jig saw for the finishing touches. I don't know if there was any one person that inspired me to start, but I just watched how to cut and join wood and designed as I went and still do it!!

But, I never wanted to turn wood until attended a seminar on bowl making with Lyle Jamieson in 2005. He got me hooked and then I worked on it with Dick Wilson as my mentor. He is the reason I number all my bowls. He told me that I had to turn 50 bowls be fore attempting a hollow vessel. I always like to push the limits so I turned my first hollow vessel after 3 bowls!! BUT, I still number all my bowls. Thanks Dick!!

The rest of my work is out of need or just pushing creativity to see IF I can make something. Now I dream about wood and methods and work out my problems when I'm asleep!!

I found this site by accident when looking for instructions on setting up a lock miter bit. I joined right away and was really impressed by all the beautiful creations of the Lumberjocks who I consider my second family!!

Keep this site going forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Jim


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


great interview Bill


----------



## KurtaKalbach (Jun 3, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Nice interview. I too enjoy getting to know whats behind the beautiful work that the people here show.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Thanks Bill and Cricket for another interesting interview. Like everyone else, I enjoy getting to know other members of this great woodworking community.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


I also enjoyed the interview.
Thanks


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Bill,
enjoyed your interview.
Refreshing to see you are still open to new ideas regardless of your wonderful back-catalogue.
Also resonates that any tool purchase has to justify itself.

Thank you for this post.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Enjoyed the interview as well!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Bill, Great interview! I have admired your projects and now I have some insight into you. We have a lot in common: money is an issue, tools have to pay their way, hyperactive,...........but you are waaay more talented.

Wish you were closer so we could tackle a Maloof rocker together. With your talent and my shop we could do it!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Great interview Bill…....thanks Cricket…..


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Great interview Bill. I found Lumberjocks the same way so decided to join.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Great interview. It is a real treat to get to know a bit about another woodworker and see how your talent was inspired.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Gr8 interview. I enjoy getting to know ya'll out there a lil better. Thnx Bill, and Cricket.


----------



## walnutnut (Mar 14, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *bigogre*
> 
> With every interview I get more excited. I truly enjoy getting to know the people behind the user names. I think you are going to be fascinated by this one. I know I am!
> 
> ...


Bill, Congrats on the great interview - see you at the shop


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*Sandra*

"WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"

*What is your inspiration story?

Who did you watch, what was their hobby, and how did you get involved?*

When I was in the 9th grade, we were the first group of girls in that district to be 'allowed' to take shop. It was a huge deal, with permission slips signed, and a class separate from the boys. In the woodworking section, I turned a lamp on the lathe, and while I don't remember much, I remember how pleased I was with the whole process. My electrical must have been poor however, because the lamp eventually shorted out and nearly caught fire.

Fast forward 30 years to me being a wife, mother and homeowner. I learned that I liked fixing things, and gradually started buying tools. I had nobody to teach me, so I read voraciously and asked a lot of questions. Each project meant a new tool and a new skill.

One day I decided I was going to make an Adirondack chair. I bought the plans and learned as I went. I cut the pieces out with a jigsaw, learned how to use a palm router and sweat buckets learning to use my table saw. Based on the lumber I wasted and the tools I bought, I would say it was an obscenely expensive chair.










*Power or hand tools? Why?*

Both. The book on my bedside table says it all. It's Hand Tool Essentials: Refine your power tool projects with hand tool techniques. When I first started woodworking, I genuinely thought that hand planes were for 'purist', types who grew all their own root vegetables in the back forty. And then I bought a nicely restored Stanley #5 from LJ Don W. Using that plane taught me what 'sharp' is and I have since bought several more planes and refurbished them. My Stanley Sweetheart chisels were the platform for me learning how to sharpen, and I love using them as well. Having said that, I don't think I'd be willing to give up my power tools, especially my Rikon 10-325 bandsaw and my Ridgid planer.

Also, in maintaining my power tools, I've learned quite a bit about mechanics and electrical that I never would have otherwise.










*What advice would you give to someone just getting started in woodworking?*

Pick a project and get started. A class would be nice, but not available to many of us. You'll make a lot of mistakes, but as long as you're being safe, it's all a learning experience.

Speaking of safety, even if a person says he or she knows what they're doing, find out for yourself and read the instructions. Just because the person showing you hasn't lost any digits, doesn't mean they are working safely.

*If you could build one thing, what would it be? What is your dream woodworking project?*

I've been dreaming about building a shed for years. I've gone over plans, read books, watched videos but have not done it yet. It's a question of doubting my ability and not wanting to get in over my head. Since joining LJ and completing some projects, I've gained the confidence and I'm getting ready to start a 12×16 shed in September.










*How did you come up with your nickname?*

My original nickname is Momcanfixit.

My two children come to me when something needs to be fixed with complete confidence that I'll be able to do it. Also, when I first joined LJ, I had this idea of being completely incognito. That quickly went out the window. What you see is what you get with me, so I gave up the secrecy thing and changed my screen name to my real name, Sandra.

I also have been nicknamed 74. I have met many first responders and service men and women on Lumberjocks and have gotten to know a few of them on the forums, in particular on the Stumpynubs thread. One night, I told the story of my drill corporal calling me 1974, and proclaiming that to be a dark, dark year. That was the year women were first sworn in as police officers in the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. That's what I was called during my six months of training way back when. One of my LJ buddies (Randy, I think) shortened it to 74 and it stuck.

*What inspires you regarding woodworking?*

The first time I ran a rough board through my Ridgid planer, I was horribly nervous. I didn't have outfeed rollers at the time, so I put the board in and then walked to the other end of it to support it. After a few passes, the board came through with the grain visible and I was awestruck. To see a rough board be smoothed down to show the beautiful grain is still one of my greatest pleasures in woodworking. The smell of fresh sawdust is a close second.

*What are the greatest challenges that you have met in your woodworking journey? And, how did you deal with such challenges?*

My greatest challenge is what helped me to develop a passion for woodworking. In April 2011, I was admitted to the hospital with chest pains and buzzing in my feet. The chest pains subsided, but the buzzing progressed up my legs. I have been left with painful neuropathy and other neurological symptoms. When the same symptoms began in my hands, I realized that getting into woodworking 'someday' might not ever happen.

Woodworking has proven to be far better at pain management for me than any medication. I have also been told that I'm not very good company when I'm in pain, so my workshop is sometimes my refuge. After 3 years and no firm diagnosis, life goes on. Happily, my symptoms haven't worsened lately, and woodworking is a large part of my new normal.

*What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

I take great pleasure sitting back and looking at a completed project. Yes, I see the mistakes, but I still get the thrill of "wow, I actually made that!" I've always enjoyed making things. I've made quilts and knit socks and tried a variety of handicrafts over the years, but was never this passionate until I transferred that interest to woodworking.

The unexpected reward has been the online friends I've made on this site. We share a love of woodworking and there's a level of acceptance and respect that reminds me that there are good people in this world. They have been there to lift me up during difficult times, and make me laugh so hard that I've shot coffee through my nose on the keyboard.

*What is your favorite creation you've made in your woodworking?*

My workbench, without a doubt. I had considered buying one, but thankfully I listened to the advice of my LJ buddies and decided to build. I chose the 'Not so big workbench', designed by Ed Pirnik of Fine Woodworking. I learned about mortises and tenons, box joints, drawer fronts, splined miter joints and many other things during the build. I worked on the bench over several months in the evenings. Twice, while my husband was away, I looked up from my work to see the sun coming up. I have never been involved in anything that makes time fly by so quickly.










*How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

A few years ago, someone showed me a picture of what I thought was an endGAME cutting board. I had never heard of such a thing, but decided to look it up. I landed on LumberJocks and gaped at all the projects. Then I started reading some of the threads. I lurked for several months before joining and posting some questions. I was amazed at the patience some of the LJs had, and the great information they gave me. Without their help, I never would have completed the projects I've done so far.










What keeps me coming back is the sense of community and the support I've found here. Rex, one of my LJ buddies who recently passed away was going through the awful effects of cancer, but still found ways to laugh about it and poke fun at the situation. He was a Brit and his dry sense of humour (yes, we spell it with a u) would always crack me up. I miss Rex, even though I never met the man in person.

My friends on the Stumpy thread share some of their ups and downs and it's been a privilege getting to know them. We come from different parts of the world with different backgrounds, but there's a common bond that keeps me coming back. I look forward to meeting some of them next spring.

Sandra


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


What a great story! It's people who make this site what it is and this is an example of the best!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Very cool 74. Thanks for sharing your story. Woodstick!


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


That's just beautiful,* 74*. You have truly became an excellent craftswoman. Your creations are always so well done and a pleasure to view. 
I'm honored to be a friend. And, grateful to LJs for the opportunity to meet you.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Wonderful story, Sandra. But, dang….did you have to give credit to Randy. His head will swell for sure now.
We are all glad you joined You add much to the site and the thread(s) It will be great meeting you and hubby in person


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


74 turned out that the drill corporal was wrong it was a great day for the Royal Canadian Mounted Police. also a great year when you became a woodworker , thanks for your service as a police woman and for sharing your journey in this craft .


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Hey,

Great Journey! When I see a woman posting I think of you and your courage, and I suggest they check you out. ( Being scared and forging ahead) I suggest they check you out.

Your woodworking has come a "long way…." Looks like you are becoming a hybrid Woodworker? LOL!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


You inspire me to be a better person, besides just a woodworker. Excellent interview.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Aren't we all hybrids one way or another. Great interview, great person and a great friend.


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Awesome!!


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Good story, Sandra. I'm digging these more frequent interviews, by the way.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Hey *74* - what a great story and great journey you are on. I am honored to have your friendship, and as always, can't wait see where this journey leads you…....carry on!

ps…..love the yellow chair…..I don't admit this often, but when I was a young lad, my Dad helped me build a nightstand and it was painted yellow….it lit up the room to say the least.

Thanks Cricket for a great interview choice.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Great interview Sandra, keep up the good work and inspiring others along the way!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


*74*,

Glad you accepted the offer to be "interviewed"!!! This gives everyone at LJs the chance to get to know the great person we, on the Stumpy Thread, have already come to know & love!!!

A wonderful story of adversity, courage and character!!! You are a shining example to us all.

I'm so looking forward to meeting you (& yours), in person at WoodStick2015. I guess meeting the other "Nubbers" is high on the list also!!!

Here's to REX!!!

Carry on *74*....


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


You go, girl! Great interview and an inspirational story. I look forward to meeting you and Mr. 74 next year at Woodstick15. Re: the Adirondack chair-yes, it might have been expensive, but it's just tuition money you invested in yourself. Look how far you've come from that project now. Thanks for agreeing to the interview, Sandra.


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


You certainly will have no problem building a shed, looking at the pics of your work. I understand the pain and nerve issues. Reading what you wrote helped me a bit today. Thanks


----------



## Doe (Aug 26, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


You rock Sandra!


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Outstanding interview! Sandra is an inspiration to us all! I am proud to call her "friend".

If I can put a roof over my mill with 40' trusses, Sandra can surely build a shed. Just do it!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Dy-no-mite interview, as always. Thnx Sandra and Cricket.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


well done.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Great interview!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Good stuff. I had an appreciation for Sandra right away on LJs. Intelligent, articulate and entertaining. Plus, we have the "what you see is what you get" trait in common;-)

Much love flowin in your general direction Sandra. Nice interview.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Sandra,

Building that shed is going to be a piece of cake for you! It will no doubt be outstanding. Your craftsmanship is topnotch!

L/W


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the kind comments. 
As unusual as it is for me, I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


All the credit for the interviews goes to the community for asking for them and to the members who have been willing to share their stories. I am loving every minute of it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Sandra, this was a great interview and it was very interesting to get to learn more about you.

Thanks for keeping these interviews going, Cricket. It's always nice to learn more about our fellow Lumberjocks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## CinnyWoo (Mar 29, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Sandra*
> 
> "WOW! I simply don't have the words to express how inspiring Sandra's story is for me. I am so pleased she agreed to share it with us. Thank you, Sandra!"
> 
> ...


Outstanding - you go, Girl!!!


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*BigRedKnothead*

"These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"










1. *What is your inspiration story? Who did you watch, what was their hobby, and how did you get involved?*

Early on woodworking was an escape for me. My home life was pretty crummy throughout my formative years. To avoid the domestic chaos I found places where I felt safe. Come high school, my favorite place to get away was either the basketball court, my church youth group, or our high school woodshop.

I liked our shop teacher right away. He was a sort of man who would kill you with kindness. And he was a wonderful woodworker. In his office, he had an entire wall with every issue of Woodsmith magazine ever printed. I would read through them and think, "I could build that. They show you every step." I had no interest in bird houses or the like. I dreamed of bigger stuff. I wanted to build furniture I could use! I started with some oak end tables, relying heavily on my teacher in the beginning. By my senior year I built the oak desk I still use today.

After I graduated from college, I put some of those skills to work fixing up my mom's house. She had a wealthy neighbor who kept pestering me about working on his place. I thought the guy was arrogant, so I just threw out a weekly wage twice what I was making at the time never expecting him to agree. He said, "That's fine. Can you start Monday?" Looking back, the arrangement was crazy. This guy would just find stuff in books and magazines…then dare me to make it. Money wasn't an issue, so if I screwed it up, he would just say, "Oh well. Go buy some more lumber and try again." I was a 22 year old kid, and I was building solid oak breakfast nooks, closet built-ins, entire kitchen and bath remodels. I was coordinating electricians, plumbers, and working hand in hand with an interior designer. It really was crazy, but I learned a lot.

Soon after that I got married and needed a "real job with benefits." I knew the love for working wood and creating with my hands would never leave me. Once we got settled down here in Iowa, I started building furniture again. At first I just had a tablesaw and a router.

Seven years of hard work later, I've got a pretty nice shop.










2. *Power or Hand tools? Why?*

Both. I started Norm Abram style- power tools for everything. However, I disdain sanding and I couldn't get the precision I wanted out of power tools. So, just a few years ago, I embarked on the world of hand tools. Now handwork is my favorite aspect of woodworking. I recall my first quality hand tool was a Lie Nielsen rabbit plane. I call that thing a "joiners best friend." Now I'm straight up addicted to Lie Nielsen tools!

Generally speaking, I surface all my lumber, cut to rough size, and roughly mill joints with power tools. I try to do all my fine tuning of joints, shaping, and smoothing with hand tools.

3. *What advice would you give to someone just getting started in woodworking?*

Well, here's a couple of things I would do differently:
- Don't wait to learn the skill of sharpening.
- Take classes if you can. Reading and teaching yourself each skill can be a slog.
- Don't wait to take advantage of all of the great information on Lumberjocks and other places on the web.
- Cancel your cable tv, get in your shop.
- Find that wonderful balance where you push yourself to improve without beating yourself up when you don't achieve perfection. That balance is elusive, but it's there.

4. *If you could build one thing, what would it be? What is your dream woodworking project?*

Well, if we're shooting for the stars, I would like to design and build an entire bungalow like the Greene and Greene brothers used to do- furniture and all. Except I wouldn't do it in their style, I'd borrow from several source of inspiration.

Ever since I renovated that home in my twenties, it seems I'm not satisfied in merely building one piece of furniture. I want develop the entire space. Those who have been in my home or my shop have probably picked up on this.

Ehh, the bungalow this is probably a pipe dream. So, I guess I'll stick with my current bucket list of a Maloof rocker, a Bombay Chest, and a solid walnut bedroom set for my wife.

5. *What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?* (personal or tangible)

Hosting Thanksgiving dinner for four generations of my family on the cherry dining set I made was pretty special.

6. *What is your favorite creation you've made in your woodworking?*

My Roubo bench is still my favorite. I keep revising and tweaking it, and it just gets better. Maybe I'm a sap, but I got quite in emotional when I finished it. I thanked God for the ability and the means to pull it off. Then I put it to work.










Come to think of it, I sent a note to Christopher Schwarz afterward thanking him for the inspiration. I told him that there were a lot of Gen Xers like me who didn't have a dad around to teach them this craft. I have a special appreciation for those who gather knowledge of the craft and put it in the written form for our gain. It's a wonderful thing.

7. *How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I found LumberJocks the same way a lot of folks do, I had woodworking questions, and Lumberjocks had answers. I'm pretty sure it was of DonW's hand plane blogs that lured me in. I'm very passionate about hand planes, saws, lumber….you name it. On this site, I found a lot of folks who were just as nutty about these things as I am. That makes it fun.

Since I joined, I've received all kinds of help and encouragement from other members. I've tried to give as much as I've received.

8. *What are the greatest challenges that you have met in your woodworking journey? And, how did you deal with such challenges?*

Patience doesn't come naturally to me. Nearly all of my woodworking blunders have been due to rushing things. I'm afraid I've just learned this one the hard way.

9. *What would you like to share with our fellow LumberJocks, that you haven't shared on your project page or introduction blog?*

Um, I really dislike chocolate….and turtlenecks.

10. *What inspires you regarding woodworking? What keeps you interested in woodworking as a hobby?*

Imitating the masters. There's no shame in it. Pianists try to play like Beethoven. Guitarists try to play like Page. Someday I'd love to make something even close to the quality of Maloof, Nakashima, Peart, or Rogowski. It might happen, might not. I realize I may never master this craft because working at it full-time just isn't in the cards for me. It's alright. I'm content spending the rest of my days just meddling in the shadows of master woodworkers.










To my fellow lumberjocks, thank you for sharing your passion and your lives.

Take care knuckleheads, Red


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Good stuff, thanks for sharing.

I can't believe you don't like turtlenecs…weirdo.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


A great story.
One that will go on for quite some time….

Thanks for sharing your journey with us.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Wait. WUT???

You don't like chocolate?

REALLY?


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


great interview BigRed ,very inspiring , thanks for sharing ,i dont like chocolate with turtlenecs ,,but will eat a chocolate turtle


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Red

I am humbled at your humbleness after seeing your work here. In my lifetime I could never achieve your level.

Love the pictures of your daughter


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Red

You are a very humble person after seeing your great woodworking in the pictures. I could never achieve your ability in my lifetime.

Love the pictures of your daughter. I like a man that loves his family.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great interview. You have skinny legs. I guess that's just a gingerish trait we all share.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great story. Great projects. Great LJ. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


A very emotional experience, and a deep appreciation for your journey in life. I am so glad that you have learned that life is not all about the destination, but is all about the scenery along the road. Your wife and daughter are extremely fortunate to have such an honorable man in their lives.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing with us, Red. You are one of the good ones.


----------



## Airframer (Jan 19, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Look Red! You're Famous! 

Very nice interview. Someday I hope to be able to do what you do.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Your decency as a person shines through. you have given us a gift of knowing you.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


That was one great set of answers Red.
Sound advice, honest and factual.
I like your outlook on woodworking and life.

Congrats on a fine job.


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great interview red, he story about your wealthy neighbor is pretty damn cool. Digging your shop as always.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Thanks for all your kind words folks. I'm fairly transparent, but this really puts it all out there!

Cricket- Ya, I don't care for most sweets. The only dessert I like are fruit based, like apple pie. I make up for those calories with fried food and smoked meats;-)


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


One of my favorite interviews. I must admit I'm always a little suspicious of a shop with no sawdust though.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Sweet interview Red! Seems like such a cool dude. If only i had a reason to go to Iowa! 

Diggin the shop. I agree about shutting off the TV. I'd spend all year in my shop if i could.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


This is definitely one of the best interviews/stories to date! I really admire your willingness to jump into those big projects and see them through.

Loved the advice to "cancel your cable". I haven't looked at a TV since Mike played for the Bulls!

Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


great interview your work and shop always inspire me


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Nice interview Red. It takes some guts to put it out there like that.

I still am a power tool nut. I guess mostly because I am lazy, and power comes from motors. I can appreciate your obsession though. But it also costs a lot…

Keep going man, and keep loving those kids.

Steve


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Another gr8 interview. Thnx Red & Cricket. You make a lot of good points Red. Happy to know ya


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Good interview, Red. Pretty cool to read about your journey.


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Red, great interview.

One thing left out though is Red's generosity. I've been on the receiving end of it. He always has words of encouragement and on occasion is great at verbally giving a needed kick in the butt on a stalled project.

Well deserved attention.


----------



## KarenW (May 29, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


If I could play the guitar I'd aspire to the level of Tony Rice. 

Great story. And love the bench.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Ya made it to the big time Red, you big tall glass of milk. Great interview from a great jock. Keep on rojo.


----------



## GrandpaLen (Mar 6, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


The tranquility displayed in the final snapshot of this interview is a testament to the man that you have become.
From your storied youth to developing a passion, not only for working, but life itself, your persona is evident in all you touch.

Carpe diem !
Work Safely and have Fun. - Grandpa Len


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great interview, interesting to hear the backstory, and some great advice. You're a great guy Red, even if you're only 4 feet tall and buy your furniture from the Amish so you don't have to get sawdust in your shop.  Seriously though, I'm sure I'll never be able to approach woodworking on your level, but like you it's about enjoying the process to me, so I'm fine with that.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great interview, BRK! Thanks for giving us a peek behind the curtain. We always knew you were just a big Teddy bear but now we know you're a big Teddy bear who doesn't like chocolate. And no mention of trains? What's up with that?

Thanks, Red and thanks, Cricket for another look at LJs as people and not as a website.


----------



## jinkyjock (Feb 2, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great interview Red.
Honest, open and forthright as usual.
Also plaudits to Cricket for an insightful series of interviews.
Cheers, Jinky (James).


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Interesting read Red. Lemonade from lemons, a good way to live life.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great history on how your wood working got started.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Thanks Red. It's amazing the variety of ways people get into this. The common thing is once you're there, you're there. I'm there too.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


This was a very nice interview. It was interesting and it was nice to get to know something about you. It sounds like you have learned a lot more about life than just woodworking. May you always be happy in your work.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great Story Red….that is really a unique way to get started…..good for you!


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


I have a couple follow up questions…


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


^ uh oh!


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


can i have your autograph rojo?

just kidding, but damn to have someone pay you to basically teach yourself how to renovate and woodwork? what a freaking dream


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


^ Well Ben I spared ya'll the nitty gritty. That guy I did all the work for was an alcoholic…and probably the most self-destructive person I've ever met. Kept is spicy around there.

Wow! I sure appreciate the response. For the first time in my life, I feel like Sally Field:









LOL!

No seriously. I am humbled. Over the past two years I have invested some time and effort into this site and its members. I have gotten every bit of it back two-fold. Thank you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Don B- almost forgot. I didn't bring up railroading. It's a good job, and I'm thankful because it provides well for my family….but it's just a job for me. I'm good at it, but I don't find it very interesting or challenging. I believe that's one of the reasons I have delved so deeply into woodworking.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great details. Thanks for taking the time to do this Red.


----------



## ToddJB (Jul 26, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing in the article, it articulated what I've had the pleasure of experiencing over the last year or so.

You're a vision in a tank top.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Awesome pic of you and the kid both reading.

I hate turtlenecks too.


----------



## john2005 (Jun 8, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Good to see "the man". I admire your devotion to family first and to the approach you take to the craft.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you Red, great read.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


I missed this. Now I get why people are calling you a celeb. Very nice interview.


----------



## byerbyer (Dec 31, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Red


----------



## MyChipCarving (Nov 4, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Hey Red,
I really liked your advice and the picture of you and your daughter!! Fantastic!!!


----------



## hotncold (Mar 4, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great story! All the best to you and your family.


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Good stuff, Red. Always had an envious eye towards your work space. It's just beautiful. I could easily disappear from the outside world in a place like that.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Fantastic interview Red. My favorite one so far. Your guns are as big as your daughters head in the first pic, you, Hog and Pez must be having lift sessions!


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Good read, Red. Nice to know a bit more about the dude who's name I see every time I take the strop out.


----------



## Hammerthumb (Dec 28, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Great interview BRK. Glad to call you an LJ friend of mine. You have definitely inspired me to spend more time in the shop, even if I can't keep up with your productivity. Best wishes on future projects, ...and life in general.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Excellent interview!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Thank you folks for taking an interest.

It's really starting to hit me how many friends I've made here….and how many more I'll make.


----------



## woodcox (Nov 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Late to the accolades here Red. Good interview of a pretty solid dude imho. You seem to balance it all well. Your hardwork and dedication are a great reflection I'm sure.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Not sure how I missed this earlier. Wonderful interview Red. You just keep climbing higher and higher in my book.


----------



## Keekee (Mar 13, 2015)

CricketW said:


> *BigRedKnothead*
> 
> "These interviews have come to mean so much to me. Each one is another piece of the puzzle that makes this community so amazing. I hope you enjoy BigRedKnothead's story as much as I did…"
> 
> ...


Replying to Cricket. I'm 64 just retired and getting back into furniture making. My problem is I grew up with carbon paper, ditto machines and dial telephones. When I was a kid we didn't have color TV, air conditioned cars or Facebook. So sites like this confuse the dickens out of me. Like the site. Don't know if you'll even get my reply. I saw no reply button to you. I did study Cabinetmaking but I would have been let go if I pulled out a Jointer Plane. Time was money so away I went with a belt sander. Actually taught to make my own shaper knives out of steel. They were slick knives and OSHA won't allow them now. Eventually I worked for a college. Needed health insurance for my kids etc. Now that I've retired I'm great full I did. Kids grew up with straight teeth, great health insurance and have a retirement plan. Never mage much Furniture but getting back into it now.

When you do things as a hobby, slow down and if you have to make a jig to do something safely. THAN DO IT. Your not getting paid. So work safely.

Don't know if any buddy will get this message because I'm no Facebook junky.

Good luck.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*StumpyNubs*

"What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"










*What is your inspiration story? Who did you watch, what was their hobby, and how did you get involved?*

Who did I watch? Some guy named Roy Under-something-or-other. I don't know if his show went anywhere, but I used to see him on PBS. He taught me that woodworking was all about taking your time, enjoying the feel of the wood and the smell of the shop, and occasionally cutting yourself. I watched those freckled fingers of his bleed on some of the most interesting projects, and I wanted a bench and a pile of shavings to call my own. But I was a kid, and my paper route didn't leave money for tools, not when there was Big League Chew and baseball cards to buy! So I borrowed grandpa's hand saw and a few bent nails and started sorting through the scrap pile. I used to have to ask permission to use every stick of wood, which usually meant waiting hours until he came home to grant it. And if that hand saw didn't get hung right back on the peg I got it from, or worse yet, ever touched the ground, it meant certain death! But I made a lot of stuff with those scraps and that hand saw. I didn't get a table saw until I was in my 30's!

*Power or hand tools? Why?*

I love hand tools. But let's be honest here… nobody has enough time or energy to use them exclusively. Hand planes feel great, who doesn't love curls of shavings falling at their feet? But have you ever flattened and dimensioned an entire project worth of hardwood with hand planes? I grew up with a saw in my hand, but does anybody REALLY rip and re-saw everything that way? If God intended for us to use hand tools exclusively he wouldn't have invented electricity. Hand tools are for making little projects when you've got nothing but time. I make most things with power tools, and pull out the hand tools for specific purposes. Don't get me wrong, I really love the IDEA of hand tools. But you only have to flatten one hard maple board to say "forget this" and buy an electric jointer.

*What advice would you give to someone just getting started in woodworking?*

You should have started sooner! Seriously, woodworking is the greatest hobby in the world. It's artistic, it's genuinely useful, and the sawdust makes a great pillow stuffing. But a wonderful hobby like that lends itself to excess, so a newbie should be careful to avoid getting caught up in the hype. Don't go out and buy a billion dollars' worth of tools. I have cabinets full of the next great thing that never made it out of the box. Get a good used saw and learn how to use it without cutting off your fingers. You will be amazed at how much you can do with just a saw and a drill. Watch Steve Ramsey (Woodworking for Mere Mortals). I think everything in his house was built with a jig saw and a can of spray lacquer.

*If you could build one thing, what would it be? What is your dream woodworking project?*

An eighteenth century piece by one of the masters. Townsend, Goddard, Chippendale… something big with lots of carving and turned accents. Something like Charles Neil makes, except I want to do it with hand tools like the old timers did. Since you know about my limited endurance when it comes to hand tool woodworking, you can guess how likely that item is to get checked off the ol' bucket list.

*How did you come up with your nickname?*

Stumpy Nubs? That information is top secret, but I will tell you this: It involved a chicken, a bottle of mecuricome, and three board feet of heart pine…

*What inspires you regarding woodworking?*

I know this might sound cheesy, but I really get inspired by the little orphans from the institution near my house who sneak out and come to my shop to ask me to teach them how to make things so they can… Forget it, nobody will buy that story… I wish I had something really inspiring to say about what inspires me, but I just think I work with wood because of what's inside me, not because of what I see. I have always been an artistic person. I was a portrait artist before I was a professional woodworker. So woodworking gives me another way to be creative. I suppose if I had to answer, I would say that I am inspired by the pictures people post on places like Lumberjocks. I see what they are doing and it embarrasses me because so many things are way better than anything I have done! So I want to get better, to try new things, and to be a bigger part of the woodworking community.

*What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

I am not going to say something cheesy this time. I've made projects for special people and special occasions, but I have never felt so good about my woodworking as just recently when Popular Woodworking asked me to write a book. Here I am, a nobody in the woodworking world, a circus clown who makes videos for entertainment, and the folks who really do know the craft think I have something useful to share. That was an honor I don't think I will ever be able to top!

*What is your favorite creation you've made in your woodworking?*

It hasn't been made yet. I know that sounds strange, but I am my own greatest critic. I am never happy with a project, not entirely. Maybe I am a perfectionist, maybe the work is legitimate crap, I don't know. But if I was to give you a photo of a project, just about any project I've ever made, I would look at it later and nitpick it to death. I think a lot of woodworkers have that problem, at least I hope I'm not the only one!

*How did you find LumberJocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I don't remember how I found this site, but I'm glad I did. I like how the moderators are in the background rather than trying to be the center of every thread. I like how it is laid out, with lots of photo galleries and a very attractive home page. But, most of all, I like the enormous variety of styles and skill levels you find in the community here. I am a member of other communities, but I come here WAY more than anywhere else. I am not sure I'd change a thing about this site!

- StumpyNubs
http://lumberjocks.com/StumpyNubs

Host of Blue Collar Woodworking, a weekly internet show all about how regular woodworkers make their shop, tools and unique jigs work for them. Check it out sometime: http://www.stumpynubs.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


As always you put your own unique sense of humor in this Jim,well done


----------



## lightcs1776 (Nov 14, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Great interview. I love the videos, the humor, and the practical insights from Stumpy.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Thanks to Cricket for another interesting interview and to StumpyNubs for taking the time and being willing to share his deepest, darkest secrets (like the puzzle for the origin of his nickname).


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Stumpy great interview and congrats on the new book ,you have helped so many in this craft not all can afford a Leigh jig or a wood rat , you have given many a alternative and shared your knowledge , thanks my friend


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Cricket/Stumpy, GREAT interview!


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Great interviews stumpy. Congrats again on the book deal. That'll be the first book I've read in about 8 years.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Accomplished Woodworker….
Minor Internet Celebrity….
All Around Funny (looking?) Guy….
& a soon to be Pulitzer Prize Winner!!!
What's next…. A Nobel Prize???

Kudos to both Sir Stumps-a-lot and Cricket….


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Another very interesting interview!


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Fun interview to read….


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Great interview. It's always a pleasure to read Stumpy's posts mixed in with a little humor.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Gr8 interview. Congrats on your upcoming book Stumps. I think you could have a show on tv, kinda like The Ed Sullivan Show, or somethin like that. How bout….........Herrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrre's …............Stumpy…  Thnx Cricket for all you do.


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Thanks to you both… Great interview…


----------



## dbray45 (Oct 19, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *StumpyNubs*
> 
> "What an honor is has been for me to be able to post these interviews. I think you're going to enjoy this one!"
> 
> ...


Stumpy - Great interview - Congrats on the book.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*Arlin Eastman*

I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket










*What is your inspiration story? Who did you watch, what was their hobby, and how did you get involved?*

First I must say I am so happy to be married to the same wonderful woman for 32 years this October. I have been blessed with 2 daughters who are now married to great guys and this June I will be a grandpa again to another granddaughter. My wife and I homeschooled or daughters from K- 12 and in their last year in school they both made the top 4% in the nation on the national achievement tests. I cannot do or say enough good things for my wife and owe her everything. She is Number 2 in my life and God is in the number 1 spot with whom I owe my life and every conscious thought.

Now for…

Inspiration story; Hmmm… I guess I would have to say in some way it was my Step Father. My childhood was pretty rough; you see my father was a Korean Vet Tank Commander who as his tank was disabled was shot several times as with his tank crew who were mostly dead. The Koreans left him for dead; however, the Marines fought to him rescued him. Well I can now say he had a severe case of PTSD and as a child I was treated very, very roughly and will NOT describe it.

My mother and father were divorced when I was 5 years old. After that we all were living with my Grandmother for a few years where my mother met my Step Father. He was very strict and dealt out punishment swiftly; however, he set the rules and my brother and I broke one or two on occasion. . We were living in Wisconsin and moved to Colorado when I was 7.

He taught me all about Auto repair and engine rebuilding. I was outside with him all the time when he was working on the car or truck. He also did some little remodeling in the house so I learned a little about construction and he was a Very good role model.

I went into the Military when I was 17 and did very well on my Military test scores and had a choice of any career field I wanted. I spent 20 years and volunteered for everything there was including any training and schools. I even volunteered to cross train in several other career fields which I enjoyed highly.

After my first retirement in 1999 I build my own house on 20 acres my in-laws gave us and started a good management job and finished out my education and getting my MBA and PhD. However, when 9/11 happened I was recalled back into the military and that is how I was hurt the last time and had to retire again.

I spent 6 months in the hospital in the prone position and the only mobility was to get my hospital bed inclined, but not more than 5% to keep my back and neck stabilized for the next 2 years. I continue to be in a hospital bed with a CPAP machine and a machine to check my respiration. It seems I stop breathing a lot weather sleeping or awake but the machine beeps loudly after 2 minutes if I do not breathe. I had broken 16 bones in my neck and back along with 4 ribs, broken ankles, broken fingers, sternum, severe brain trauma, PTSD, lots of bone fragments into my arms, legs, and in my head which was 3/8" wide and 2 3/4:" long. They at first thought it I had a tumor in my head, but when the Dr. did the surgery he seen the bone fragment and removed that which I was much relieved to hear that later. I still go weekly to speech therapy, learn to read and write, I forget the thinking therapy and then physical therapy.

*Power or hand tools? Why? How did you find Lumber Jocks and what is it that keeps you coming back?*

I use either one to which gets the job done. I can say I feel in love of hand planes especially the Stanley Liberty Bell ones. I only have 1 Liberty Bell but they mean so much to me like the first 100 year celebration of our nation of which I am a very strong patriot. Also I think of these and any other older tool I have of who might have touched it and what projects he might have done with it. I still a few times a month I take down a plane, saw, older chisel, brace or any other tool and just feel the tool in my hand and think about it. I am not a collector nor can I afford to be but, I would just love to have a few nice old hand tools in a glass cabinet to look at them every day. Who knows someday I will have the ones I want.

I was also very fortunate to have the VA buy me some power tools like a Cabinet Table saw, Large Band saw, 6" jointer, and a 15" planner all from Grizzly. This is also how I found Lumber Jocks (Or it found me). I was at Woodnet.net for 2 years when I first started woodturning and a friend of mine there was part of LJs also. He seen a post by LJ (lilredweldingrod http://lumberjocks.com/lilredweldingrod) who lowered his equipment to fit his wheelchair. So since I also had the same table saw and jointer he had I want to the link my friend gave me and looked at what he did and tried to send him a PM, however, I found out I had to be a member to do so.

I became a member and forgot who I was trying to find (I still have 50% brain damage) so I had my friend PM him with my info and Rand was quick to contact me. Well over the next month Rand and a few of his friends including (Patron, http://lumberjocks.com/patron) organized how to get Patron over to my house to do the repairs. At that time the VA was still doing my (I do not remember what it is called) my disability rating and not getting any money yet. So Rand asked some vets for money and that is how Patron came to my house where he stayed for a week and also made some benches for me too.

*What advice would you give to someone just getting started in woodworking?*

On advice to others I would say, do what you love to do and try not to see it as a business. When it becomes work it is no longer fun and it is time to do something about that. I LOVE wood turning a lot since you can make something beautiful quickly, however, as stated before I started in flat work. I first started making Birdhouses around the acreage and so I could get good enough to make boxes for Couples who lost their child due to SIDS, Stillborn, or Miscarriage.

I had an experience in the hospital about a couple that had a stillborn child and it really affected me deeply. I tried to establish a club called Loving Hands Memory Boxes and asked for help from LJs and a few did help including (Andy, http://lumberjocks.com/gfadvm) who made some wonderful boxes and one other who made me 2 but I do not remember his name. Also (Greg, http://lumberjocks.com/GregInMaryland) started making us a Face Book page, however, it was never finished. I donated the boxes to a local Pregnancy center and I was overwhelmed really fast and I asked for someone to take it over and no one did so I had to stop that.

Now mostly I do wood turning and teach Vets and their family and anyone else who asks how to turn their own pens. I donated the pen kits and wood and for quite awhile, however, again due to funds I ran out of pen kits pretty fast (Within a year) and had to ask others for help again.

Well a Canadian stepped up (Doe, http://lumberjocks.com/Doe) has been helping every year with a gift certificate from PSI. Also several others have helped with pen blanks which helped a lot too. Now another LJ (Sue, http://lumberjocks.com/MadJester) helped me with an idea to help me again with the vets since I have a small one car garage and it limits me to how many I can teach at one time which is 1 person in a wheelchair or 1 person and their family member who wishes to turn also. She gave me the idea of GoFundMe account and gave me the link too. I asked GoFundMe people a lot of questions on how do set it up and make everything work. So now I have an account (http://www.gofundme.com/m1abko) and hopefully in a year I will have enough to first get a Educational Nonprofit so all donations will be tax deductable, then have enough for 6 months of Rent, Utilities, Insurance and then tools and equipment and lots of turning kits and wood for turning.

My main goal is to make this a Community Woodworking Center that is open to everyone and encourage dads/sons mothers/daughters to including Clubs who I hope they will help teach those who come. I am going to call this club (American Patriots Woodworking Club) and I am still working on an emblem to signify who are the people in the club. So this would be my Dream Project and Building Project all in one. I hope you can now see who I am and what I am. It is all about helping others. I am a people person who loves people and encouraging too.

*What is the greatest reward that you have received from woodworking?*

My greatest reward is teaching disabled vets. I have seen guys and gals who looked empty inside and others who have no self-worth or/and hopelessness or/and deep depression which I was one of them for quite some time until I had a mental health Dr. who finally told me I had to get a hobby and then helped me with it in buying the tools. I greatly urge you to reach out to others or to ask for help or give help to those who ask. I have seen far too many vets end their lives due to depression. In the first 3 years I battled grave depression for not only being in a wheelchair but seeing my wife doing everything to do and not being able of get out of bed and being in a body cast for 21 months. Then while being in the cast and in bed my only dog died and that sent me crying for 2 weeks. She was a great hunting dog and friend and like one of the family.

So when I teach others that were like me and help them turn a pen (Now I teach turning small bowls, boxes and vases) and when the pen is all done I see the faces and eyes of them light up and the boogeyman is gone for awhile makes everything worth it. I do not know if everyone knows but it is not only Military who has PTSD but even Law Enforcement, Firefighters, EMT and regular people who go through tragic events and to some degree their family members.

So I think any woodworker is capable to reach out to others like this and being able to help and knowing that your live will be better for it.

I have been hurt in the past at LJs by people who are well plain mean people and those who are there to rip you off. They say a lot of nice things and bang they hit a person up with bad things. I only have one person that I have blocked because of that and that is why I hang out with the people at StumpyNubbs and once in a while post a turning I do. I feel safe with everyone there and gave and get great advice.

If it is within my abilities to help someone please just ask. The VA does not pay me much but I feel I can help in others ways. I have made a lot of turnings of which I have donated to individuals with their good causes having them Auctioned and I have been able trade or give wood to people outside of the Country too.

I feel if you need help and cannot do it yourself ask I am sure someone will help.

*What is your favorite creation you've made in your woodworking?*

Lastly, what is my favorite creation? I guess I would have to say the one I am working on at the time.  I do have some turnings I still have and my wife will always keep though.

So everyone go out there and have a great day doing what you love but not by hurting others doing it.

Arlin

Oh, and if you want to help me and those I help Please go to my http://www.gofundme.com/m1abko page we really could use the help and please spread the word using your Face Book, Twitter, or any other way you communicate.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Arlin, you are truly an inspiration. Thank you for sharing your story with us.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing Arlin. Good interview and again, thanks for your service.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Thanks for your service. Makes what I do seem pretty little. Keep up the awesome work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Arlin is a salt of the earth guy, and so is his lovely wife. Proud to call them my friends.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Arlin,
Thank you for your service and for this very inspirational story.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Arlin,

You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Thank you, Arlin….
For your service….
For helping other vets (people)....
For the inspirational tale….
For being you!!!


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


I am touched by the kind words from everyone and my friends also.

It had taken me months to do this project since it is hard to think and type and write at the same time. I still go to theropy for speech, reading & writing and cognitive thinking and I try hard everytime I write to do what I have been taught.

Thanks everyone
Arlin


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


You done good, Arlin. Thanks for telling your story, and for your service.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Arlin, You did a great interview! You are an inspiration to all of us and I am proud to call you my friend. Keep on keepin on and enjoy those grandkids!


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


What can I say? I salute you, sir! Thanks for everything you do and are


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Arlin… *Thank you for your Service!*

Keep on turning, etc. etc.


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Thank you for your continued service, Arlin!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Thnx for the interview Arlin, and Cricket for letting us all get to know Arlin a little better. Thank you for your service Arlin, and thank you for all your inspiration/s. God bless. Work/Play safe. Keep makin dust.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Thank you Everyone. This is the reason I love to be here because there are so many Great People who love others and woodworking too.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


good to read you are working things out arlin
and finding ways to help others

day by day with the good Lords help

give my best to the family
and congrats on the fourth grandkid


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Arlin,

Thanks for the service and sacrifices you have made for our country.

Thank you for all you are doing for other vets.

Herb


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Hi Arlin,
You are a great inspiration to many, to walk the path you have done and still be full of love and desire to share.
Proud to have you as buddy, thank you.
(Or is it me you blocked, laugh).
A big bravo to you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Thank Patron, Herb, and Mafe

I am proud to call you my friends


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Smiles my friend.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Hi, Arlin. This is one of the most inspiring stories that I have read and you are a fine man and a wonderful role model to look up to. I can't imagine all of the vets, as well as other people, that you have helped. My hat is off to you and I pray that you will have long and fruitful life with your family and loved ones. God Bless you and all of yours, whether family or friends.

Thanks for this inspiring interview, Cricket.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## DonB (Jan 11, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *Arlin Eastman*
> 
> I am deeply touch by this story, I think you are going to be as well. Cricket
> 
> ...


Arlin, again, thank you for your service. As a vet I appreciate what you are doing for the many vets who suffer various ills due to combat related service. As you mentioned, firefighters, police, etc…all are subject to the aftermath of job related stresses or physical damage. I hope your dreams are realized in that you would be able to do more for others. It would be really cool is if you have the land to expand or have locals build a workshop for you. Have someone advertise for you on the local TV and/or have volunteer group expand your garage or simply build a workshop for you. After all you've given that would be a small price for others to give.
Again, thanks for your service and a special thanks for the over the top inspiring stories I've read. Regardless of your injuries, you did a far better job than I could posting this blog. Thank you very much for posting this and sharing of yourself with us.


----------



## Cricket (Jan 15, 2014)

*a1Jim*

This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.

I am so very pleased to be able to share his story.

Without further to do, please allow me to introduce you to, a1Jim of Artistic Wood Studio.










*1. What is your "inspiration story" - where did your interest in woodworking all begin?*

I guess my first encounter with woodworking was as a 10 year old kid and was when my brother in-law (a carpenter) took the time to help me make a go-cart out of wood. The whole process was great fun. The fact that you could actually have an idea and have it turn into what you had planned was amazing to me. My Father was a creative and talented person but not an experienced woodworker, so when I went into our basement and saw two end tables my father had made I was duly impressed.

Later in life as a young, newly married man, I found myself laid-off and had trouble finding work, so my father in-law, Stan Walker (a lifelong, fourth generation woodworker) who grew up in the sash and door business, asked me if I wanted to work for him and his son. I was glad to have an opportunity to work so I said yes.










Looking back, I'm amazed at how patent he was since I seem to do many of the simple operations backwards (I have dyslexia) but never-the-less I eventually learned to do the simple task assigned to me. I did not work with him long enough to gain much in the way of woodworking skills but was totally impressed with how a master tradesman could take long pieces of un-milled wood and turn them into true works of art in the form of beautiful doors and windows that were installed in places like John Wayne's home, amazing 12' tall doors for churches and even strangely contorted windows and doors for Toon Town in Disneyland. I also saw how without thought, Stan would move effortlessly from one operation to the next and by his hand and tool skills. He did things like grinding all of his shaper knives on a grinder in just a minute or two and have them cut the exact profile he was after. He could take a handful of glazing putty and squeeze it just so he could apply it with his thumb as a smooth and perfect glaze on a window in a matter of seconds.

Even after years of glazing windows myself I was lucky to glaze a small window in a half hour or more and still not have it look as good as his. We lost Stan a few years ago and I really miss him. Stan was not only an artisan in his woodworking skill but one of the kindest, most loving person I've ever known.

Even though Stan remains in my thought as number one amazing woodworker, I cannot truly call him my mentor because at the time I developed a strong interest in woodworking, we lived too far apart and that made it impossible for him to teach me woodworking, although in his later years when he was physically unable to do woodworking, he lived on our property with us and use to say how great my woodworking was, a great compliment but still miles away from his incredible skills.

*2. Who is your woodworking mentor and why?*

As for having a mentor I have never really had a person close enough to mentor me, so many of my skills were from TV shows like Norm Abrams &,Roy Underhill, in addition to great books and magazines with authors like Tage Frid, Thomas Moser, Sam Maloof, James Krenov, Chris Becksvoort, Gary Rogowski, Mike Dunbar, Jim Tolpin, Frank Gottshall and many more. I have a library of over 600 woodworking books (no internet back then).These sources were my main source of woodworking knowledge for the first 20years. Almost 10 years ago I was looking at something totally new to me, You Tube. They actually had videos of guys doing woodworking.

After looking around You Tube I saw guys that knew the same things I knew and some with far less knowledge then, too. I came across this guy named Charles Neil and thought, what the heck, I'll watch one more video to see if he had anything new to add. All said and done, each one of his videos (close to 30 at that time) I learned something new. I contacted Charles and much to my surprise he got back to me right away and since then we have been good friends and he has taught me many things. After 20 years of woodworking I finally had a mentor. Since that time Charles has made many videos and teaches in person and on-line classes too.

*3. Power or hand tools? ... and why*

As to the question of hand tools vs power tools, I feel whatever works best and what you're skilled at using. I have to admit to being a tool junkie and of the "Norm" generation so I have the propensity to go with "MORE POWER" HA HA HA"

*4. What is your dream project and when do you think you will tackle the challenge? *

I guess if I have a dream project it would be a Bombe chest like those made by the old masters, but for now even if I had the time and funds for the great wood involved, I have no place to put such a piece once it's finished. My house is only 750 sq ft and already full. This is the case with a couple of "mostly finished" projects I have now…where do I put it when it's finished? So the question still remains, when I'll ever be able to build my dream project?

*5. What is the greatest gift that this craft gives you? *

The greatest gift I think woodworking gives to me is an outlet to create and sense of accomplishment, even though I'm never really that pleased with most of my work, and to share what I know with others

*6. What are your "words of wisdom" that you want to pass on to others, especially to beginners? *

Words of wisdom ? I'm not sure you can give words of wisdom unless you're wise! I'm more of a wise guy!! But the best I can offer is, in the woodworking experience, don't be too hard on yourself, take each mistake as a learning experience, challenge yourself with new techniques and projects. Learn from everyone, even those who do things the wrong way, then you can learn what not to do. Work safely, take your time, Don't allow yourself to be distracted and if in doubt about how safe any operation is, ask others or explore a safer way to do it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


He certainly is A1 in my book!! Nice interview!!

cheers, Jim


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim us Jims have to stick together


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


A most interesting story and I am not sure how its done but Jimalso welcomed me on the first day of joining.
I would guess its a personal interest as well as a woodworking interest.

A most valuable member of the Site and a very well conducted and presented interview.

Love that workshop its almost a big as my home!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Great interview….
And not one mention of a router!!! ;^)


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the interview Jim. I just went and looked and Jim was the third person to welcome me. It meant a lot and is one of the reasons I'm still here. I did not expect anyone to welcome me ever and Jim took the time on the first day, along with a few others which I also appreciated.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone I use to welcome each and every new member but after years of doing it it began to feel like a job so I had to give it up.
This for you Randy…router… LOL


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


You a good man a1jim and you were also there welcome me at my initial joining. Great and considerate people like you make this website a pleasure.


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Good interview Jim. We're all better off with you as a member and resource.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Yep, Jim was the first to welcome me also. I guess that makes me a member of the "Jim Was First Club"

And he's certainly one of the folks on here that I'd be proud to meet and shake his hand if the opportunity ever arose.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks Greg and Paul those are very kind words coming for exceptionally talented people like you guys.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Great interview! Thanks for stepping up and sharing more details about yourself. Always nice to read a LJ interview.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Jim, Great interview. I was very impressed to be welcomed by someone of your stature when I first joined LJs. You have always encouraged new woodworkers with your comments. You exemplify the true spirit of Lumberjocks.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much John and Andy


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Great interview ! Congrats Jim !


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


I am very glad to call him my Buddy and love to see his projects.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Great interview, Jim. It's kinda what we have come to expect from you. You do all things well


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


A1. Always ready with some advice no matter what you ask. From a wood work tip to how to set your prices. Great interview from a deserving wood worker!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks John,Arlin Gary and Jeff for you nice words.


----------



## HamS (Nov 10, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Jim, I appreciate the welcomes and the wisdom.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Jim is like the father I've always had. Maybe not, but you seem like a good dude which gets you far in my book.


----------



## Mean_Dean (Oct 13, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Great interview! It's always nice to hear the stories of our fellow LJ's-always inspiring stuff!


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the interview.thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob817 (Nov 17, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Great interview! Thankyou a1Jim for sharing that part of your life with us you have always been an inspiration to me!


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Yep, welcomed me on my first day. Of course at the time I didn't know about that. From one Downer's Grover to another, congratulations on your accomplishments and a great interview.


----------



## smokie (Dec 29, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


That's a cool interview A1Jim. But why is the learning curve always 90°. And what a man cave!!! Snapping' armpits!! Good for you.!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks again gang very kind of you.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


awesome interview Jim.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


great interview Jim,


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Very GOOD, Jim!

Thank you!


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Jim is one of the kindest people on this site. I remember about 6 years ago when we had a teenager on the site who did some videos that were indicative of an inner city kid just learning woodworking and trying his best to stay out of trouble… some of the others laughed and posted comments that were condescending and nasty. Not Jim… he was the kindest and most encouraging person who responded. I will never forget that.
In addition to being a stellar woodworker, you are a good man.
Ellen


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


congrats Jim, you sure earned it ..


----------



## Daruc (Apr 20, 2015)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...





> Jim is one of the kindest people on this site. I remember about 6 years ago when we had a teenager on the site who did some videos that were indicative of an inner city kid just learning woodworking and trying his best to stay out of trouble… some of the others laughed and posted comments that were condescending and nasty. Not Jim… he was the kindest and most encouraging person who responded. I will never forget that.
> In addition to being a stellar woodworker, you are a good man.
> Ellen
> 
> - ellen35


http://lumberjocks.com/kosta ?


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Gr8 interview. A1 is A1 for sure. I for one appreciate his expertise in the woodworking community


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


That was a great interview, Jim. You've always had my respect as a man and also as a woodworker. I often visit your shop because I love the way you have put so much in your shop space yet obviously are trained to work efficiently and do fine work. Thanks so much for the interview and all of the other things that you do including helping others.

Cricket, thanks for another great interview.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Aww gee gang you're all way too nice I thank you so very much


----------



## Schwieb (Dec 3, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Nice story Jim and most certainly deserved recognition as a great ambassador for LJs and woodworking; I have often wondered how you post so frequently and still get anything done. Your work all around is fantastic and your kind support is a blessing to many.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great interview, very interesting!


----------



## BoxBuilder (Oct 30, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Jim, I am one of those who you welcomed when I joined. It was nice to be welcomed & i since have read many of your comments. Thanks for everything!


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Jim, your handle says it all *a1*!


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Good read to learn a bit about the first man to welcome me to this site.


----------



## rg33 (Dec 1, 2012)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Good read! As many others here have noted, a1Jim was also one of the first to greet me as well. His recommendations have always been spot on and he has a wealth of knowledge we all can aspire to. Thanks Jim


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your story, Jim!


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed the interview. I too am dislexic. Like anything, it can be overcome. You have always one of the class individuals here.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Interesting to read your story Jim,
Yes always such a pleasure to see you around LJ, always with your personal kindness.
I think LJ can thank you for a lot of the good spirit that are build here.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Mad your very nice to say such kind things,I've always enjoyed your post also.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

CricketW said:


> *a1Jim*
> 
> This is an interview we have waited a long time for. a1Jim was the very first member to greet me when I joined the LumberJocks community. His kindness towards me has never been forgotten.
> 
> ...


;-)


----------

